# Post Light Retro



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a situation where I need more light from an existing hid post light that is currently at 175 watt but would like to upgrade to 250 watt kit. Is this something to consider or abandon the idea completely? I cannot find a heat output chart to see temperature differences between the 2 to see if there was any major difference. Replacing with new fixture is "long story short " not an option.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

GEORGE D said:


> I have a situation where I need more light from an existing hid post light that is currently at 175 watt but would like to upgrade to 250 watt kit. Is this something to consider or abandon the idea completely? I cannot find a heat output chart to see temperature differences between the 2 to see if there was any major difference. Replacing with new fixture is "long story short " not an option.


I would see if that particular fixture originally came with different wattage. If the dimensions of the fixture remained the same, then I would change it but indicate on the label the change. Legally speaking, here in Canada, I would have to get local approval for a label.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

What size globe is on it? I have used some 60 watt LED lamps which performed pretty well.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

mbednarik said:


> What size globe is on it? I have used some 60 watt LED lamps which performed pretty well.


Not sure, this is the light and it is for an apartment complex parking lot so need the most output possible.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Get some measurements and try these guys. 
http://www.ecosmartinc.com/catled/catled2010_site1.php
I have used several of their LED lamps without any problems to date. Around $175 each for the 60 watt.


----------

